# HP Slimline - Motherboard woes



## Lincs Robert (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi,

This is my first post, so please be gentle with me.

I've got an HP Pavilion Slimline S3015.uk which has just run out of warranty. I think the motherboard has died as the machine displays nothing whatsoever when powered up - even with everything except the psu & VGA screen disconnected.

I've read that there was a bad batch of motherboard chips in these models, but HP say that mine wasn't affected so despite having the symptoms which would get me a new motherboard its tough luck!

I'm at a bit of a loss as what to do, do I write the machine off or can I replace the motherboard as it seems you can buy one on ebay (from China) for about £45 plus shipping. If I get one, will my hard disk recognise it as if it were the old motherboard or is there anthing else I need to do?

Its a great little machine, I'm not going to keep throwing money at it but dont want to write off the money spent just over a year ago.

Comments/advise etc welcome, many thanks in anticipation.

Robert


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you sure the PSU is good?
If you are swap Mobo's the PC should accept it and boot OK. Worse case would be a repair install.


----------



## Lincs Robert (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes, I have another Slimline so have swapped PSU's over and proved the PSU is ok.

The motherboard is marked M2NCS1-AR. If I get a new one and make sure the jumpers are in the same position then I guess I should be ok?

Thanks


----------



## achilles01_uk (Oct 10, 2009)

I may have come to this a little too late for you, but you maybe interested to know that HP have offered a recall for this model because of motherboard problems. They are offering an extra year over and above the original 1 year guarantee. Try going here and scrolling down to see your machine listed: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&dlc=en&cc=uk&product=3462819&lang=en#N921
Hope this helps.


----------



## Lincs Robert (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks - I did know that but they wont honor it as I can't prove the purchase date. So, machine sold for scrap on ebay and looking to get something else.

Regards


----------

